# vision requirements



## shootergurl (21 Sep 2004)

I am a 31 year old woman who has always wanted to join the military.  Now I think that I am ready, I am concerned about the vision requirements.  I am very nearsighted.  My perscriptions says -6.5 in one eye and -6 in the other.  What are my chances of getting through?  I am very willing to get laser surgery and in fact I am considering it within the next year or so.

Is there anybody out there with a similar perscription that has some advice?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (22 Sep 2004)

My eyes are as bad as yours, and I got in with no problems. 

That said, you will be limited to what trades you can join. The vision rating goes from a V1 (20/20 or better) up to at least a V4 (which is where I am and you most likely are as well). The vision requirement for any combat arms trade is a V3 or better, so you would be most likely restricted to combat support or service support trades. 

You still have a wide range of trades open to you, but you'll have to talk to a recruiter for specific details. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Piccillo (22 Sep 2004)

Im in the same boat. MY glasses are currently out of commission So I am without them. I am fine to work and such and such, but I have pretty bad eyes (not sure just how bad, Been a while since I went to an eye docter) I am planning to join 031 Infantry. I am assuming I would need a V3+ vision rating to pass the eye exam right?  what of laser eye surgury, which I am planning on getting soon as I can afford it. I am however only 18 and my options are limited.


----------



## Korus (22 Sep 2004)

If you do a search in this forum, you will find many topics on the subjects of vision requirements and laser eye surgery.. It's been discussed ad nauseum.

(I'm V4 too, with -6ish, I can't recall off hand.)


----------

